
The SEC Qualified This Cannabis Company to Raise Reg A+ - Grantarvey
https://www.startengine.com/startup/med-x
======
Grantarvey
It is one of twelve that have been qualified. Elio Motors is the only one on
StartEngine that is actually taking direct investments.

([http://dodd-frank.com/how-many-regulation-a-offerings-has-
th...](http://dodd-frank.com/how-many-regulation-a-offerings-has-the-sec-
qualified/))

------
christianboooy
$420 minimum? That's great. Count me in!

------
cricketahi
Totally chiefin'

~~~
Grantarvey
What does this even mean?

------
canazor
why not?

